# A new light weight alternative to Nokons:



## Synchronicity (Jul 29, 2003)

Not sure if this post is allowed or not...  

But I'm trying to get the word out about my new Advanced Ceramic Housing for gears and brakes ($$$). I really can't afford advertising I'm afraid.  The brakes are actually still in the development stage though... only a few weeks to go before they're ready.  

www.vertebr.ae


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Synchronicity said:


> I'm trying to get the word out about my new Advanced Ceramic Housing for gears and brakes


Then I'd say you're doing a good job: 8 hours ago I'd never heard of your company, but this is the fourth thread about you I've read today!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

so is Nokon going to come after you for patent infringment or are the connecting links a diffrent design?

Is it sealed between the links? 

how much will you be selling sets for?

and of course... how much does it weigh?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I like you to show what tests you've done that indicate that the higher Young's modulus of your ceramics is an advantage over that of the aluminum Nokons. Granted that the ceramics don't corrode is an advantage, but the Young's modulus bit is quite silly and stretches credibility.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 29, 2003)

Forrest Root said:


> I like you to show what tests you've done that indicate that the higher Young's modulus of your ceramics is an advantage over that of the aluminum Nokons. Granted that the ceramics don't corrode is an advantage, *but the Young's modulus bit is quite silly and stretches credibility*.


Here we go...
I've done enough materials testing in my time to know that a higher stiffness is an advantage for this application. The physical properties of both aluminium & alumina are already very well studied... I suggest you don't talk to me about credibility, until you delve into my background.

Trouble with nokons is they are/were painted. That's their weak point. Every interface between the pieces would wear away with time... causing nasty shifting issues.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Synchronicity said:


> Here we go...
> I've done enough materials testing in my time to know that a higher stiffness is an advantage for this application. The physical properties of both aluminium & alumina are already very well studied... I suggest you don't talk to me about credibility, until you delve into my background.
> 
> Trouble with nokons is they are/were painted. That's their weak point. Every interface between the pieces would wear away with time... causing nasty shifting issues.


 Yah, but now with Carbon Nokon housings coming in the next few weeks that won't matter.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Synchronicity said:


> Here we go...
> I've done enough materials testing in my time to know that a higher stiffness is an advantage for this application. The physical properties of both aluminium & alumina are already very well studied... I suggest you don't talk to me about credibility, until you delve into my background.
> 
> Trouble with nokons is they are/were painted. That's their weak point. Every interface between the pieces would wear away with time... causing nasty shifting issues.


Ok, sailor. Whatever you say. BTW, why don't you quantify the compressive forces on brake or shifter cables. Once you do that, how about givin' the actual deformation from said forces. I'll bet it's monstrous....on the order of microns for aluminum and your alumina. Microns. Wow. That's a lot. 

And please, use science, not your worn out marketing spray here and on other boards.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmm. How much weight does it save anyway? Vs. nokon and Vs. normally?


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 29, 2003)

Forrest Root said:


> Ok, sailor. Whatever you say. BTW, why don't you quantify the compressive forces on brake or shifter cables. Once you do that, how about givin' the actual deformation from said forces. I'll bet it's monstrous....on the order of microns for aluminum and your alumina. Microns. Wow. That's a lot.
> 
> And please, use science, not your worn out marketing spray here and on other boards.


What would be the point of that? You're already too closed-minded & skeptical to accept any new product inventions using new materials. Suggest you troll somewhere else mate... 

A lot of other people I've spoken to are embracing my new product. I've sold several gear kits already & got further advanced orders. I *AM* a scientist by the way, and I did my PhD in the field of ceramics, so I do know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Ardent (Mar 25, 2007)

Mmm - this sounds interesting. I'll email you in a few days once I've done some measuring asking for a custom quote - I'll be building up a bike in the summer.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Synchronicity said:


> What would be the point of that? You're already too closed-minded & skeptical to accept any new product inventions using new materials. Suggest you troll somewhere else mate...
> 
> A lot of other people I've spoken to are embracing my new product. I've sold several gear kits already & got further advanced orders. I *AM* a scientist by the way, and I did my PhD in the field of ceramics, so I do know what I'm talking about...


Hey, Francis: ease up. I just wanted to know what justification there is for the idea that such a "large" difference in Young's modulus is a performance advantage. I have no bias for your product, although I believe your form of advertising is suspect. That's nothing to do with the science.

Specifically, I'd like to know what magnitude deformations occur between your kit, Nokons, and etc. If you're not willing to say, then I guess the only conclusion to be made is that it's marketing BS. If that's not the case, then show the data. That's a reasonable request.


----------

